# The cat attacking our arm..



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,
Ive recently got a cat we are just beginning to get to know him and him with us too he has just turned a year old and I have read alot about the biting and scratching stuff that it is due to overstimulation of stroking and to watch out for body language etc., also with help from people on this site I have learned alot as have never had a cat before... I would like a bit of info on something else and that is why does Tipsy sometimes go to attack our arm too...Last night obviously he wasnt in a good mood. I gently stroked under his chin, he usually loves this but he obviously wasnt in the mood and he bit me on my hand, not hard I may add..but than he was staring at my arm and decided to jump at it he actually caught his nail in the material. I was a bit taken aback as he has never done this to me before, he has done it a couple of times with my husband actually jumping up in the air to try to catch his arm. Is this just another form of biting. After he did it I clapped my hands and told him no. He isnt usually like this as he is quite loving but just now and than he has these funny turns as we call them...Thankyou for info..Kyria xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think he might be trying to play-fight with you like he would do with other cats. Cats play quite rough, it often looks like a real fight to a layman.
Check out the threads about cats fighting in the Cat Chat bit, and you will find many posts by worried slaves about them being rough to each other.

Your cat has no playmate, so apparently he has decided your arm is as close to another cat as he will ever get. Most cats will jump at the slaves' legs when they walk by, but yours has decided your arm is a better playmate.

In Holland we call it tomcat love. He doesn't mean any harm, but he needs to understand the slaves will not play as rough as another cat.
Best tell him off in a very firm voice, no shouting, just very disapproving.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Kyria said:


> Hi there,
> Ive recently got a cat we are just beginning to get to know him and him with us too he has just turned a year old and I have read alot about the biting and scratching stuff that it is due to overstimulation of stroking and to watch out for body language etc., also with help from people on this site I have learned alot as have never had a cat before... I would like a bit of info on something else and that is why does Tipsy sometimes go to attack our arm too...Last night obviously he wasnt in a good mood. I gently stroked under his chin, he usually loves this but he obviously wasnt in the mood and he bit me on my hand, not hard I may add..but than he was staring at my arm and decided to jump at it he actually caught his nail in the material. I was a bit taken aback as he has never done this to me before, *he has done it a couple of times with my husband actually jumping up in the air to try to catch his arm*. Is this just another form of biting. After he did it I clapped my hands and told him no. He isnt usually like this as he is quite loving but just now and than he has these funny turns as we call them...Thankyou for info..Kyria xx


Meeko my raggie does this on a regular basis.I no longer worry about it as he never bites now.He stares at an arm just like your cat, jumps up and wraps his front legs round arms then lets go.I think,with him it is a remnant of his behaviour issues as a kitten/young cat.He has always had a problem with arms particularly bare arms and would attack constantly drawing blood,as a kitten.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi guys thankyou for your replies. I will check out the cat fighting bit. Would like to add that Tipsy doesnt just hold onto the arm he actually trys to bite it also before when he has gone to jump at my husbands arm his ears have gone down which I always thought they did when angry. Thankyou both again for advice really appreciate it. Kyria xx


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

I get this on a regular basis from #1 cat, Bola, he's not happy till he's drawn blood. It's my own fault tho' as I never discouraged him as a kitten and even tho' now he's grown up and can really leave *his mark* on me, the truth is I enjoy rough play as much as he does. The state of my hands and arms often takes a bit of explaining and said explanation just as often has people shaking their heads when they hear it.

Ian


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would try and discourage him. Our first cat use to do this and when my brother-in law use to come round he use to ask if Dougal the cat was around before he would come in.
If the ears go back then I would back off from him and ignore him.
Same as if your are stroking him and his tail is thrashing about I would stop.
A soft bite on the hand means he wants you to stop want you are doing.

Has he been nuetered?
Maybe if he is an only cat then a little playmate might help.

You don't want him to attack visitors and children so I think it is best to try and stop it.
Being gentle and soft to him could help.
I would not play aggressive with him as I think this makes them worse.


----------



## Crislater (Nov 30, 2011)

I too have adopted a cat, had him 3 weeks and he does this regularly.

My cat isn't biting he's trying to groom me, like he does himeslf. Watch your cat when he grooms himself, it may be the same - its affection, he doesn't bite hard at all, rather holds you with his mouth, but if you react to it, get nervous, he will get spooked and then think you are going to attack him because of the rapid movement of pulling your arm away and you demeanour and will fixate on it and may have a pop.


Only tries to groom me when i have bare arms tho,


when having "cuddles"i watch his whiskers, eyes and ears for clues

whiskers forward - loving it 
big pupils - nervous
ears to side - a little uneasy
ears back - annoyed

I hope this helps, i am not expert, far from it only had my first cat 3 weeks - but thats how tigger is with me. It also helps to vary where you pet/rub/tickle him. Tigger gets sensitive after a while so change it up, and talking to him works too.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys thanks again for all your help.
I would love to get tipsy a wee playmate, unfortunately my husband is dead against the idea, but im going to try to talk him around after xmas....When Tipsy does this I do clap my hands and ignore him and like you said, at the present moment I would be frightened to let young children in to stroke him. I always look out for his body language and will not encourage this behaviour atall. We have only had him a couple of months so all this is new to us, as it is to him too, but saying all that we adore him and now cant imagine how our life was before Tips came into it....Thankyou all again for the great advice. Kyria xx


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Just to add yes Tipsy has just recently been neutered just a couple of weeks ago..We never play rough with him, just loads of cuddles (when he lets us) and strokes (when he lets us)..Kyria xx


----------

